# horn on 2005 X-Trail not working



## speers1 (Apr 16, 2014)

wondering if there is a layout of the fuse box inside car so I can check to see if a fuse is blown- does anyone know which fuse it is. Horn just stopped working.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am pretty sure that the fuses are indicated. Will peek a little later. The fuse for it maybe under the hood instead. Anyhow a horn is no big deal and easy to replace if its gone bad.


----------



## speers1 (Apr 16, 2014)

*retired*

does anyone know IF there is a fuse for horn and which one it is on the 2005 xtrail sold in Canada? NOT THE RELAY SWITCH


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well if it has been almost 4 years it can be that frequent a problem. You can look up the system and probably a diagnosis procedure here.
https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143

It will be the same as for the 2005. They also have the 2005 service manual if you prefer it.


----------

